# Best non-Rohloff IGH for Surly Pugsley



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

I've stripped off all of the deraillers and shifters from the 'ol Pugsley. I want to do an IGH setup instead.

So, Rohloff is out because of $$$, so that leaves me with Shimano, Nuvinci, and...Sram? 

I'm looking for durability, and strength. I live on the front range, so there will be lots of hard climbing and fast descending in my hubs future. 

What is the best reasonably priced hub that will hold up to abuse? I love the idea of the Nuvinci, but the gearing seems to be too tall. Will I have to undergear no matter what option?

Thanks.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I think with all of your options you'll need to undergear. My suggestion would be the Alfine 8 but its range is too limited for both hard climbs and fast descents.

Aside from the Alfine 11 or the Rohloff, the options are all too narrow ranged for your mission.

The Alfine 11 seems to have a hit or miss in regard to reliability. Some are fine, others not at all.

Drew


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd consider the Sram Dualdrive. It would mean you still run a cassette/derailleur at the rear but only a single 28T ring up front. It would give you a range of around 17 gear inches in low and from memory about 85 in high. Those are what my Ogre has with a rohloff. I use a Dualdrive on my Moulton and have done for years so they are dependable.
They will accept cassettes from 7 speed (with a spacer) to 10 (again from memory).
If your not familiar with them, they have a 3 speed internal with a cassette on the outside.


----------



## synthesis (Feb 24, 2006)

Just went from 3x9 on my Pug to Alfine 11 on Moonlander and have been very happy.

I think you just have to learn to shift properly (no load shifts) and keep the cassette hub adjusted (which is very easy).

So far so good.

d


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Surly Pugsley - a set on Flickr

I've got 4yrs+ into an Alfine 8 Pugs and wouldn't put a Rohloff in that frame. I'm running 32T x 23T.

alfine 8 pugsley | Search Results | The Lazy Rando Blog...

The low gear is low enough to climb mountain passes with a week's worth of camping gear and food. I don't need to pedal faster downhill than the top gear gives me.

The hub has been robust and when I opened it up recently it looked perfect inside.


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Alfine 8 it is. LBS is building me an Alfine 8 (rear) and a Surly fixed threaded disc hub (front) laced to Marge Lites. I can't wait!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Good choice. I've run an Alfine 8, a NuVinci, and a Hammerschmidt dinglespeed. For all its quirks, the Alfine 8 wins.

(Excluding, of course, the OMG I cannot justify that feeling with the Rohloff)


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

Good call on the Alfine8. I have one on my Karate Monkey and one on my Santa Cruz Nickel.
The Alfine8 hub on my Karate Monkey is over 2 years old and has not had a single issue. Once I got passed the initial cable stretch, I haven't even had to adjust it. The Alfine8 is a great hub.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Cant wait for the pics


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)

Without further ado:


----------



## ultraspontane (May 26, 2011)




----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I love a nice FAT Alfine'd bike. :thumbsup:

Enjoy and let us know how you like it...


----------



## efuss (Dec 15, 2011)

@vikb,
Didn't you run a 30t front ring for a while?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

efuss said:


> @vikb,
> Didn't you run a 30t front ring for a while?


On my Pugsley - no. I've always run a 32T x 23T

I have some 30T rings I could use for those cranks, but haven't bothered installing them.


----------



## 1spd1way (Jun 30, 2006)

We now have an Alfine8 on a Pugs and an Alfine 11 on a 907. Loving each. I would like a 30 front ring for my wife's 907, but the 11 is new to her and she needs more time to adapt before we swap things around.
Thanks for all the IGH info you have posted Vik.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been considering an IGH for my new Pugsley down the road. I was leaning Rohloff, but having just had an Alfine-11'd Moonlander as a rental on vacation, I have to say that the '11 was pretty nice to ride!

My decision will probably come down to seeing how much gear range I need on the Pugs (which I can figure out on the derailers). By the time you add the pieces together, I think the `11 is still about 2/3 the price of the Rohloff. Yikes.

Anyone have any experience with the Alfine-11 in freezing weather? Do you need a thinner oil the same way you do with the Rohloff?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

evandy said:


> My decision will probably come down to seeing how much gear range I need on the Pugs (which I can figure out on the derailers). By the time you add the pieces together, I think the `11 is still about 2/3 the price of the Rohloff. Yikes.


The A8 has the same low gear as the A11 and a very useful gear range for a fatbike at a low cost. I've been using the A8 on my Pugs for 5yrs with no complaints.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

vikb said:


> The A8 has the same low gear as the A11 and a very useful gear range for a fatbike at a low cost. I've been using the A8 on my Pugs for 5yrs with no complaints.


I've read most of your posts on the topic, Vic... I'm not surprised to hear you say that. Although, being an engineer, I must note that neither hub "has the same low gear" as the other. A hub + cog + chainring combo can "have the same low gear" but the hubs by themselves just have gear-range...


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

evandy said:


> I've read most of your posts on the topic, Vic... I'm not surprised to hear you say that. Although, being an engineer, I must note that neither hub "has the same low gear" as the other. A hub + cog + chainring combo can "have the same low gear" but the hubs by themselves just have gear-range...


If you want to split atoms go ahead. If you want some practical advice based on experience using these hubs let me know. :madman:

BTW- I am an engineer as well. I just don't feel the need to be surgically precise with every post I make.


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

vikb said:


> If you want to split atoms go ahead. If you want some practical advice based on experience using these hubs let me know.


Fair enough. From my own standpoint it's a substantive difference, but I can see where you might feel differently.


----------

